# Home brewing?



## dbats (Jul 24, 2008)

I have been unable to find any information about whether or not it is illegal to brew your own beer (for personal use) in Dubai. Does anybody know?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Aren't you supposed to have a liquour license to purchase alcohol to consume in your own home?? I think that it would be wise to enquire with the Dubai Police (then again, if you plan to do it and it turns out to be illegal, you might just end up alerting them!). Laws in the UAE are all over the place and change so frequently that in certain situations, it is almost impossible to tell what's legal and what's not! Saying that, I think that as long as you do not go advertising what you are doing, then you should be fine!

What a dilemma!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

To my knowledge it is illegal. Don't do it.

-


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm would second Elphaba. I'll be right over.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> To my knowledge it is illegal. Don't do it.
> 
> -


You're quite right, Elphaba. I think that despite my previous post, I wouldn't take a chance in any Islamic country! Better to just get a liquour license and purchase alcohol legally or just go to the bar! To say the least, it wouldn't be worth the trouble you're likely to find yourself in if you get caught! In light of recent events, I think it is safe to say that the police are becoming a lot more serious in regards to people breaking the law and in all likelihood, they probably would make an example out of you. I know someone from my home country who learnt the hard way that 'no illegal drugs are allowed' means just that!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am not sure if people are aware of this, but as a resident you should have a licence if you keep any alcohol in your home, or become intoxicated in a public place. So, if you plan to have a few drinks in a bar you should have a licence.

You may not think it is serious, but you only need to be caught up in an incident by accident and there could be serious repercussions. The police can be very strict about these matters. 

-


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

You need a licence to keep alcohol in home. But is it necessary to have a licence to drink in the bar? To the best of my knowledge, all Adult non-muslims are allowed in the bars. You need to show a bill if asked by Police. 
In Ajman and Fujairah Emirates, you can buy alcohol from retail outlets without licence.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

hari said:


> You need a licence to keep alcohol in home. But is it necessary to have a licence to drink in the bar? To the best of my knowledge, all Adult non-muslims are allowed in the bars. You need to show a bill if asked by Police.
> In Ajman and Fujairah Emirates, you can buy alcohol from retail outlets without licence.


Read my previous post again. I said you should have a licence if you become *intoxicated* in a public place (as a resident).

The rules in Ajman & Fujeirah are different to in Dubai and Abu Dhabi. You can buy alcohol without a licence, but taking it to another emirate is a different matter. For example, you should not transport alcohol through Sharjah back to Dubai without a Dubai alcohol licence. 

-


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Where can I get a license from guys? I should get one.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you drink, or have people over for drinks etc...then sure- get a license.

There are a few places to get a license from (you have to fill out forms etc).
There is an alcohol shop at Ibn Battuta - on the outside(Geant end), near House of Prose. Try in there (its called MMI)

I believe you have to have forms stamped by employer/sponsor.

We dont have a license, but maybe someone else can give you more accurate info.
Cheers


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

I wont be needing a licence........... as I'm NEVER drinking again!!! 
T'was my leaving party last night and I'm in pain this morning. 
Feels like mice have been chewing on my optic nerves! 

I'd like any info you have on alcohol licence - my T-Total promise has been made before you see..... and it's likely I'll make it again!

Is it difficult to obtain a licence? If you need work to sign it off, are companies generally happy with this?

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Read my previous post again. I said you should have a licence if you become *intoxicated* in a public place (as a resident).
> 
> The rules in Ajman & Fujeirah are different to in Dubai and Abu Dhabi. You can buy alcohol without a licence, but taking it to another emirate is a different matter. For example, you should not transport alcohol through Sharjah back to Dubai without a Dubai alcohol licence.
> 
> -


The company I currently work for in the UK has 2 offices in the UAE and one of the things that they stress is to not let yourself get caught drunk, in public, by the police. You will get yourself arrested, jailed and deported and they also stress that they will wash their hands of you very quickly for that matter! Dubai is after all an Islamic state and I think that if any of us were so unlucky as to get caught drunk in public, even a license wouldn't stop us from being hauled off to jail. I like my freedom so I wouldn't go so far as to get so intoxicated that I'd be making a fool of myself and getting myself arrested or attract the wrong kind of attention for that matter. I guess you would probably be lucky if you attract the attention of the police rather than that of people with not altogether honest intentions!!

Thanks for the good advice Elphaba. I think that sometimes we all need to be reminded of the law and how to be always mindful and respectful of other people's cultures. Better to be warned now rather than to find out the hard way later on!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

alli said:


> Where can I get a license from guys? I should get one.



Ask for an application in any outlet of MMI or A+E. You will need authority from your employer and the amount you are allowed to spend each month is based on your salary.


-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mac said:


> I wont be needing a licence........... as I'm NEVER drinking again!!!
> T'was my leaving party last night and I'm in pain this morning.
> Feels like mice have been chewing on my optic nerves!
> 
> ...


In order to be issued with a license, you need to be a non-Muslim and earning over 4000 AED per month. You can only use the license in the emirate where it was issued. The amount of alcohol that you are able to purchase each month will be determined by your income! I believe that you can apply for a liquour license at A&E & MMI branches. You will need to fill in the form and they will forward it to the Dubai Police for processing on your behalf. As has rightly been pointed out, you will need to get it signed and stamped by your employer first. I believe that if you are employed by an overseas company, it might be a lot easier to get your employer to sign the form for you but ultimately, you need to enquire with your company to find out how they deal with this issue.


----------

